# Digitaler Behördenfunk verzögert sich bis 2012



## Newsfeed (3 Mai 2009)

Ursprünglich sollte der moderne Polizeifunk bereits zur Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft 2006 zur Verfügung stehen. Die Einführung des BOS-Funks, bei der die Terminplanung bereits mehrmals über den Haufen geworfen wurde, verzögert sich nun erneut.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Zaungast (24 November 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Digitaler-Polizeifunk-feiert-Bergfest-1384001.html


----------



## jupp11 (19 Mai 2013)

http://www.bdbos.bund.de/cln_329/nn_421176/SharedDocs/Meldungen/130514__kernnetz.html


> Mit der Integration der 62. Vermittlungsstelle im Mai 2013 steht das Kernnetz des Digitalfunk BOS nun deutschlandweit zur Verfügung. Auch die beiden Netzverwaltungszentren in Hannover und Berlin, die für die Überwachung und die Steuerung des BOS-Digitalfunknetzes zuständig sind, befinden sich im Einsatz.


Wie las man *2002* : http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Behoerden-Funknetz-TETRA-von-Aachen-bis-Peking-55453.html


> Ziel ist es, bis zur Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft *2006* den neuen Behördenfunk installiert zu haben.


----------

